# Amitriptyline (Elavil) Withdrawal symptoms?????



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

I had been taking amitriptyline up until about 2 weeks ago and stopped because I hated the side effects! I cut down to 1 25mg tablet/day day and then stopped altogether, I now find myself feeling wooozy, dizzy and getting shivers down my back and feeling quite tired. The tiredness may be due to life but the other things someone suggested may be withdrawal symptoms? I was wondering if anyone else ever had an experience like this?Also my IBS-C which seemed to have settled down now appears to be borderline D??? At least I am going everyday but I often wake up and then need to go urgently or get cramps and go b4 breakfast. Is this normal occurrence for those of you who do not suffer from predominantly C IBS? Do tell, all gory details gratefully accepted














Cheers El


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I got off a low dose of elavil two years ago. I was on 25 mg and stopped cold turkey. For a few days afterwards, I had really bad nausea, dizzy, and more d than normal (I am IBS-D though). My doc said that this was totally normal and that people often experienced "flu-like symptoms" when stopping elavil.Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I had similar symptoms as partypooper when I stopped 25mg cold turkey. The nausea was especially bothersome. I was taking it for chest pain related to esophageal spasms. When the spasms and pain came back I went back on the Elavil. I'd rather have the side effects than the pain at this point. I will try to go off again in a couple of months, but next time I will ween off of the stuff slowly.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I stopped Elavil because it was causing weight gain. I didn't taper off, I just stopped. For as few days I felt kind of shaky, sweaty and uncomfortable.


----------



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback! Thing is I stoped taking it about 2weeks or so ago and I have only started getting the symptoms in the last week so I was unsure if this was likely to be the drug?? I was on it for about 10 months and the max dose I had been on was 100mg and that was probably for about 6-7months and I did gradually reduce down to 25mg and then just stopped so I thought maybe my system was just starting to clear all the chemicals out and that was why I was getting the symptoms now??? It is the weird shivers and stuff freak me out but I did experiment a bit with recreational drugs when I was younger and I think it is a similar sensation to "coming down", anyone have any thoughts? As for the side effects from Elavil, god they were terrible, weight gain (lots), Constipation (not good for someone whose IBS is C dominant!!), shaking hands, dizziness and general lethargy! I am so glad to be off it and am now taking Avena sativa (wild oat) for the anxiety. Hope it works as I do not want to have to go back on antidepressants.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

LOL - Thats ture, it is similar to the feeling of coming down. I did a bit of experimenting too "back in the day"







Now I'm older (and hopefully wiser







).


----------



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

I am definitely older but unsure if I am wiser or not


----------

